
The new Google News: AI meets human intelligence - manidoraisamy
https://www.blog.google/products/news/new-google-news-ai-meets-human-intelligence/
======
QueensGambit
I like the idea of timeline along with factcheck. Given that the media is
divided along partisan lines, 360 degree view of news might reduce the opinion
divide among people, hopefully!

